# Outback's Retired Floor Plans



## Swanie (Oct 25, 2004)

I am selling my 21rs to upgrade to a different model eventually. I will only consider going up to a 28-29 foot model, either the 25rs, 27rsds, 28 bhs, etc. This made me wonder why did Keystone discontinue the 28bhs/29bhs with the wide slide? Do you think they will create a new model to replace these? Was there a flaw in the design and this is why it's been discontinued? (can't find the 29 bhs on their web site anymore either)

So, anyone know anything? I am curious.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Swanie said:


> I am selling my 21rs to upgrade to a different model eventually. I will only consider going up to a 28-29 foot model, either the 25rs, 27rsds, 28 bhs, etc. This made me wonder why did Keystone discontinue the 28bhs/29bhs with the wide slide? Do you think they will create a new model to replace these? Was there a flaw in the design and this is why it's been discontinued? (can't find the 29 bhs on their web site anymore either)
> 
> So, anyone know anything? I am curious.


Swanie, an open 25rss is ~30' and an open 28*krs* is ~35'....measuring from tongue nose to back edge of open slide (published towing lengths are roughly: 25 /~26 and 28 /30. ) Don't know about the 28/29 bhs. Maybe you could clarify your statement re: the future and only looking at 28-29'ers .....


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Swanie said:


> I am selling my 21rs to upgrade to a different model eventually. I will only consider going up to a 28-29 foot model, either the 25rs, 27rsds, 28 bhs, etc. This made me wonder why did Keystone discontinue the 28bhs/29bhs with the wide slide? Do you think they will create a new model to replace these? Was there a flaw in the design and this is why it's been discontinued? (can't find the 29 bhs on their web site anymore either)
> 
> So, anyone know anything? I am curious.


Swanie, an open 25rss is ~30' and an open 28*krs* is ~35'....measuring from tongue nose to back edge of open slide (published towing lengths are roughly: 25 /~26 and 28 /30. ) Don't know about the 28/29 bhs. Maybe you could clarify your statement re: the future and only looking at 28-29'ers .....


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

New floor plans means new sales. If they did not discontinue some (meaning the least sales numbers) models, they would be making 25 floor plans. That would be financially impossible and probably logistically impossible from a manufacturing standpoint with one plant.


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

I just was on the website and noticed that they had done away with my 30' Sindey Outbacker 5th wheel model. They still have the 36' Everest that my wife and I liked. Like tdvffjohn said, if they didn't changed models and replaced some of the older ones, they would have a bunch that people wouldn't want but they also couldn't intice us to buy a new one.


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

I like my 29 BHS......I bought it because of the floor plan, it fits our style at this point...im sad to see it being discontinued.


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

We loved our 28BHS. The 29 version expanded the rear bunks. That would have been real nice. Sorry to see them go . Keystone has so many brands. I'm sure the floor plan probably still exists - somewhere.

I think the Outback brand was started to offer light weight alternatives to TT's at the time. As units get lighter and lighter, Keystone has to adapt to the changing market. I can't really blame them for that.

If one of the discontinued floorplans works best for you, find a well loved used one and enjoy.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

They replaced the 28BHS with the 29BHs, and now they have a 30 ft model that is the same general floor plan, just quad bunks in the rear now.

Steve


----------



## Swanie (Oct 25, 2004)

wolfwood said:


> I am selling my 21rs to upgrade to a different model eventually. I will only consider going up to a 28-29 foot model, either the 25rs, 27rsds, 28 bhs, etc. This made me wonder why did Keystone discontinue the 28bhs/29bhs with the wide slide? Do you think they will create a new model to replace these? Was there a flaw in the design and this is why it's been discontinued? (can't find the 29 bhs on their web site anymore either)
> 
> So, anyone know anything? I am curious.


Swanie, an open 25rss is ~30' and an open 28*krs* is ~35'....measuring from tongue nose to back edge of open slide (published towing lengths are roughly: 25 /~26 and 28 /30. ) Don't know about the 28/29 bhs. Maybe you could clarify your statement re: the future and only looking at 28-29'ers .....








[/quote]

I was referring to tow length, not when the slide is open.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Swanie said:


> I am selling my 21rs to upgrade to a different model eventually. I will only consider going up to a 28-29 foot model, either the 25rs, 27rsds, 28 bhs, etc. This made me wonder why did Keystone discontinue the 28bhs/29bhs with the wide slide? Do you think they will create a new model to replace these? Was there a flaw in the design and this is why it's been discontinued? (can't find the 29 bhs on their web site anymore either)
> 
> So, anyone know anything? I am curious.


Swanie, an open 25rss is ~30' and an open 28*krs* is ~35'....measuring from tongue nose to back edge of open slide (published towing lengths are roughly: 25 /~26 and 28 /30. ) Don't know about the 28/29 bhs. Maybe you could clarify your statement re: the future and only looking at 28-29'ers .....








[/quote]

I was referring to tow length, not when the slide is open.
[/quote]
That's kinda what I figured. That puts even the 28 (the Roo, anyway, with a towing length of 30') already beyond your max of 28'/29'


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Basically, there are two reasons they will discontinue a model. Either it was not selling well enough to be viable, or it has been upgraded along an evolutionary track (i.e.: the 28RSS evolved into the 28RSDS, 26RS into the 26KRS, etc.).

There are several new models in the works. Keystones Outback site lists specs for new models: 29KBH, 30BHDS and 30QBHS, but no floor plans yet. I would not be surprised if the new 29KBH is simply a 29BHS with a king bed, but that's just speculation.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

huntr70 said:


> They replaced the 28BHS with the 29BHs, and now they have a 30 ft model that is the same general floor plan, just quad bunks in the rear now.
> 
> Steve


Love the Quad Bunk House....I know for sure this was KEY selling point for us.


----------

